# Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu



## Christine (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Miniteiches!

Völlig fasziniert von Foto   

Die Wanne wurde mit Fertan behandelt und anschließend von meiner weitaus besseren Hälfte bussi ) mit Impermax-Flüssigfolie ausgestrichen. Und nun hat Else endlich auch eine Badewanne im Garten:

Foto


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Servus Christine

Sehr schön, Respekt  

Der Neid könnte einen fressen  

Warum machen "Mini´s" so süchtig :crazy , bin auch schon wieder am planen  .


----------



## Marlowe (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

In der Tat, liebes Elschen und liebe Teichgemeinde, die Betrachtung der 
Miniteiche macht schon süchtig.

Interessant für mich ist, dass die Blätter der Seerose außerhalb des Wassers
zu gedeihen scheinen. 
Wie lange halten die Blätter das aus?


Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Trautchen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Hallo Chris-Tine, die sieht aber schön aus, sowas hab´ich auch noch nicht fällt mir da gerade ein 

Was hast´n da alles drin? Ich meine außer der Luftblatt-Seerose...


----------



## niri (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

hi christine,

tolle teichwanne  ! aber hast du nicht schon eine vorher gehabt  ?

und die seerose, ist das womöglich das miniröschen   von l--l???

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

100 Punkte für Ina! 

Richtig - die Pflanzen waren vorher auch schon in einer Zinkwanne. Die war aber mit Teichfolie ausgeschlagen, was ich als nicht besonders gelungen empfunden habe. Außerdem hat sie wohl ein kleines Löchlein bekommen. 

Wenn die letzten Bewohner aus dem verbliebenen Wasser gefischt sind (es sind noch ein paar Schneckchen und Libellenlarven drin - es kann also noch ein paar Tage dauern  ) wird die Wanne überprüft und wahrscheinlich zur Pflanzwanne mutieren. Ich hätte da noch ein paar __ Hosta, die umziehen möchten...

Und ja, es ist die Mini-L**l-Seerose aus der Zinkwanne. Da diese Wanne breiter war, muss sie sich erst wieder anpassen. Da sie aber schon wieder munter Blätter und Blüten in Vorbereitung hat, sehe ich da keine Probleme.

Außerdem eine meiner zahlreichen Flaschenbürsten-__ Seggen, __ Rohrkolben, Froschbiß, eine kleine Binse und __ Wasserschlauch. Dazu diverse Schneckchen. 

Der kleine Sprudelstein wird mit einer Oase Aquarius 600 betrieben. Bei einem Verbrauch von 5 Watt und 10 L pro Minute meiner Meinung nach ideal für so einen Miniteich.


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Warum machen "Mini´s" so süchtig :crazy , bin auch schon wieder am planen  .



Ja, Helmut! Ich kenne das (und ich glaube, Ina auch): 

Hat man einen fertig, irrt man mit diesem suchenden Blick durch den Garten - wo könnte der nächste...  (Ich habe übrigens Platz und Behälter schon fest im Auge   - Bericht folgt!)


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Hallo Christine,

uiii, da machst Du ja bereits das übernächste Projekt, bevor das Letzte überhaupt angefangen ist... 

Ich will Dich ja nicht beunruhigen, doch [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/80/]hier[/URL] wird's langsam brenzlig...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Guten Morgen Zusammen!

@ Elschen

  auch an Huby!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Der kleine Sprudelstein wird mit einer Oase Aquarius 600 betrieben. Bei einem Verbrauch von 5 Watt und 10 L pro Minute meiner Meinung nach ideal für so einen Miniteich.



Ich muß hier  damit Eugen das nicht mitgekommt. Elschen deine Wanne ist viel schöner als Eugen seine! Weißt Du auch warum? In Eugens Wanne liegen leere Flaschen und sie hat keinen Sprudelstein.

@ Eugen

Hallo mein Freund aber auch Du hast eine sehr schöne Wanne!  ..........................  

.


----------



## Eugen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

hallo Christine,

hast du gut gemacht 

und Helmut kann ich nur zustimmen.    Miniteiche machen süchtig.

Nachdem meine "Großen" eingewachsen waren, kamen letztes Jahr die Seerosenbecken
und heuer die Badewanne, sowie meine Miniteichanlage.
( Der Rohbau ist schon fertig und am SO werden sie bepflanzt. )

Im Vorgarten fehlt noch Wasser,  
aber da mache ich mich erst im nächsten Jahr dran.


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vorgarten fehlt noch Wasser,


Guten Morgen!
   Ja, Eugen, Du hast recht - im Vorgarten fehlt auch noch was(ser)   

 Pssst Volker, Eugen sieht alles!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Hallo Zusammen!

Hallo Elschen!

Ich frage Dich mal:

Ich habe auch noch eine Zinkwanne und würde auch gerne einen " Minni " daraus machen.

So sieht sie jetzt aus:

 

Nun meine Frage ist die Wanne nicht zu klein? Ich meine so wegen der Erwärmung des Wassers. Nicht, dass ich die Pflanzen darin koche.


Ich würde ja gerne auch Eugen fragen aber der ist bestimmt " Phöse " auf mich oder  !

.


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Hallo Volkerlein!

Akuter Anfall von Mini-Fieber? Sehr gut!  

Nein. Die Wanne ist perfekt.  So eine hatte ich auch vorher. Das Wasser ist schon brühwarm, wenn sie in der Sonne steht, aber den meisten Pflanzen gefällt das. Die Seerose zum Beispiel hat jetzt schon Blüte 5 und 6 in Arbeit! Und auch den __ Schnecken scheint es nichts auszumachen. 

Volkerlein weiß das, nur allen anderen, die mit dem Gedanken spielen, sei noch mal gesagt:  *Für Fische ist das nix - zu klein, zu warm!*


----------



## Eugen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja gerne auch Eugen fragen aber der ist bestimmt " Phöse " auf mich oder  !
> 
> .




Hallo mein Freund 

sollte ich denn ?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Hallo Zusammen

@ Eugen



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mein Freund
> 
> sollte ich denn ?



  Neeee, war nur so!  
(  Eugen hats nicht gelesen Elschen! Von wegen Eugen sieht alles. 2  )

@ Elschen



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Volkerlein weiß das, nur allen anderen, die mit dem Gedanken spielen, sei noch mal gesagt:  *Für Fische ist das nix - zu klein, zu warm!*



   Volkerlein weiß das und wird es auch nicht machen!

.


----------



## michi(72) (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Wanne ist voll - juhuhu*

Hallo Christine,  
deine Wanne, Klasse!!!! Ich hatte mir aber auch Gedanken gemacht wegen den Blättern von der Seerose. Aber wenn das klappt, umso besser.  
Und süchtig machen diese Minis auf jeden Fall. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen auch meinen zweiten fertig gemacht und habe bei dem, weil er auch auf dem Balkon steht schon von meiner bessern Hälfte gesagt bekommen, dass wir ja auch noch dort sitzen wollen. So was, ist doch noch soviel Platz da.  Wir brauchen uns noch nicht mal in die Tür zu setzen und auf den Balkon zu schauen, wir können uns immer noch darauf setzen.   Aber wenn ich das mit der Wanne so sehe, da fällt mir ein, dass irgendwo noch ein alter Braupott stehen muss.   
Ich glaube ich muss mal in die Scheune gehen.  
Tschüssi 
Michi


----------

